
Why Does Time Fly By As You Get Older? - ALee
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122322542&ps=cprs
======
jacquesm
Because as you get older any unit of time is proportionally a smaller fraction
compared to the part already behind you.

